# Need recipe for elderberry, strawberry, blueberry



## Allison Gray (Aug 26, 2019)

Any simple recipes not needing too much fruit for an elderberry, strawberry, blueberry mix. And opinions on how it turned out?


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 26, 2019)

Allison, We do a Elderberry/ Blueberry blend all the time. It’s one of our favorites. 50/50 or 60/40 either way works great. When we lived in N. Ga we used real fruit, now in SW Fl we buy concentrates of each. Not sure we would like strawberries in the mix. Real fruit # were 5-6 lbs per gal if my memory is good. Roy


----------



## Johnd (Aug 26, 2019)

Allison Gray said:


> Any simple recipes not needing too much fruit for an elderberry, strawberry, blueberry mix. And opinions on how it turned out?



In case you've never seen or tried it, here's a pretty simple recipe for Dragon Blood wine from frozen blueberry / blackberry / raspberry frozen fruit mix which is readily available and quite tasty......

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine.41825/

The first page of the thread contains the recipe.....


----------



## salcoco (Aug 26, 2019)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has all kinds of recipes and guidance


----------



## Allison Gray (Aug 28, 2019)

Johnd said:


> In case you've never seen or tried it, here's a pretty simple recipe for Dragon Blood wine from frozen blueberry / blackberry / raspberry frozen fruit mix which is readily available and quite tasty......
> 
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine.41825/
> 
> The first page of the thread contains the recipe.....


How does a blueberry, blackberry, and raspberry wine taste?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 28, 2019)

Allison Gray said:


> How does a blueberry, blackberry, and raspberry wine taste?



It's fruity and quite tasty. Read through the thread, there are lots of options and variations available, people make lots of it over and over................


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 28, 2019)

Allison Gray said:


> How does a blueberry, blackberry, and raspberry wine taste?


In about 11 months when I bottle my Black-Red-Black (Blackberry, Red Raspberry, Black Raspberry) I'll tell you how that turned out. So far the little samples have been good.


----------



## Glenn Marr (Sep 4, 2019)

I have made dragon's blood wine with great results. The recipe is simple and adaptable to other fruits. I have had excellent results with just cherries or blueberries.


----------



## beano (Sep 4, 2019)

Allison, the Dragons Blood Recipe is a great starting point for new winemakers. Especially if you want a quick drinker. I adapted this recipe many different ways to make many different types of wines. Obviously, the more fruit per gallon, the better the taste but this also requires more aging time to get the most out of it. I think your strawberry taste will be lost to the blueberries and elderberries but still a great mix. Good luck with your project, keep us updated as to where it goes.


----------



## Earldw (Jul 20, 2022)

salcoco said:


> https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has all kinds of recipes and guidance


Link is dead


----------



## salcoco (Jul 20, 2022)

try this


----------

